# Photos of Cromford Mill in Derbyshire



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

All of these have been taking with my Lumix FZ7.

This is Alfreton, I?m only showing you this so you can see how sunny it was meant to be =P










Church:



















Back of the caf? we drank in, I had a coffee mocha =)










#










The water which used to power the mill










1600 ISO to ?freeze? the water










#























































Moss which looks like a carpet =)


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Darren... Do you live in Alfreton?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

No I live near the town called ?Ripley? which is south from Alfreton, me and my friend Lynsey met up in Alfreton to get the bus to Cromford Mill which goes past one of my favourite places called ?Matlock? =)


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

My sister lives in Alfreton and got married in Matlock. In a hotel near a where there was a big biker rally. The place was so beautiful... one of the prettiest places I ever went.

It really is a small world.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

?Shrugs?? weird how things turn out isn?t it? Oh yeah, loads of bikers in Matlock, it?s packed on Bank Holiday Mondays. Yeah? that?s what I like about the place = Pretty.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Which one is your favorite Darren and why.
Something made you chose these pictures.
What grabbed your attention and why?

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

This one, because it?s importance is easily over looked? I have to admit I?m unaware which type of tree this is, although it must be around one hundred years old? we as human don?t often allow nature to grow over our own building like this, it?s normally we?re the one?s to grow/build over nature? I like the old weak bridge (weakened by nature).










I like this one also because I found it by luck (It was near the far back side of the church) and I don't understand what it means.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I love the tree on the bridge, the way you explained it too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

[One] said:


> Is this abandoned? Where are all the abandoned UK hospitals?


How do you mean, how have you linked abandonment with my work? I don't know of any abandoned hospitals in the UK, I would have though they will have knock any of them down pretty much soon after closing them for health and safety reasons.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you Suz =) )hugs(


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Well me and Lynsey were not sure whether the Church was being used because it was/seemed shut closed, although just as we were leaving for home a we noticed a funeral car out side the church... "nice"

That place in the link looks great? although it?s a 198.56 miles drive for me =S? lol.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

I guess gaining myself a car first would be a winner because trains a buses are just a pain =P.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Darren, I also like that photo you picked as your favorite, and for the same reasons. In a way it demonstrates how nature can make a mockery of us.

Bailee


----------

